# futur simple vs. futur proche en italien?



## nestore

de ce fil ici

Pour exprimer le futur proche en italien on emploie:
  -le présent de l’indicatif précédé de _ora_ ou _adesso_ : *« Ora vi spiego (je vais vous expliquer) »*
  -stare per + infinitif, pour une action sur le point de se passer : *« Il film sta per cominciare (le film va/ est sur le point de commencer) »*

A la différence du français, nous n'utilisons pas les verbes de mouvement. Nous ne dirions pas : Vado a spiegarvi, il film va a cominciare.    
  Le verbe « andare » doit impérativement être suivi d’une préposition. *NO* : vado coricarmi.

*Il va y arriver : ci riuscirà, ce la farà.  Il va s’en sortir: se la caverà. *

  Dans l’exemple que tu propose il n’y a pas la même idée de futur proche. Le verbe « andare » est employé ici au sens propre. Vado a mangiare (demande un mouvement).

  Un po’ più chiaro, adesso ?


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Nestore,

Je te remercie de tes explications. J'aurai besoin un peu de temps pour digérer cela ... et comparer le futur proche français au futur proche italien.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Mon but est de comprendre la construction du futur proche en italien.

En Français :

Le futur proche:

Le verbe *aller* est conjugué au présent de l'indicatif et suivi de l'infinitif pour exprimer une action qui va se passer dans un proche avenir 

Formule: *Aller (au présent de l'indicatif) + infinitif = futur–proche*

Exemples:

Il va pleuvoir bientôt.
Tu vas rentrer tôt ce soir?
Les pays pauvres vont demander de l'aide aux pays riches.
Nous allons régler le problème.
Tu vas refaire ce travail!

La construction : *du présent de l'indicatif ---> au futur proche*

Elle part ------------------> Elle va partir
Il a -----------------------> Il va avoir
Tu sers -------------------> Tu vas servir
Nous commençons ---------> Nous allons commencer
Je regarde -----------------> Je vais regarder
Il chante -------------------> Il va chanter
Vous choisissez -------------> Vous allez choisir


----------



## brian

Ciao Ben,

in italiano si esprime il futuro coniugando il verbo o al presente o al futuro, ma la scelta dipende completamente dal contesto. Allora è impossibile dirti se per il futuro di _lui canta_ si dovrebbe dire _lui canterà _oppure semplicemente _lui canta_.

Si usa tantissimo il presente, sopratutto nel parlato e quando c'è un avverbio temporale di qualche tipo nella frase. Per esempio: _Maria part*e* stasera_, anche se da un punto di vista grammaticale, si può dire tranquillamente anche _part*irà*_.

Per quanto riguarda i tuoi primi esempi, alcuni contengono un avverbio temporale che già implica che l'azione accada al futuro, perciò utilizzerei il presente: _Torni presto stasera?, Fra poco piove, _ecc. Negli esempi a cui manca tale avverbio, meglio mettere il verbo al futuro: _I paesi poveri chied*eranno* aiuto..._

Del resto è difficile darti una spiegazione, solo che dipende dal contesto. Io queste cose le faccio ad orecchio... e ogni tanto mi sbaglio lo stesso.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Ciao Brian,

Je viens de trouver ces constructions:

*stare per, 
essere sul punto di 
essere in procinto di 
accingersi a + infinitivo
*

Je vais essayer d'utliser ces constructions avec les phrases ci-dessus (post #3).


----------



## brian

Ah oui, bien sûr. La forme la plus fréquente est _stare per fare qualcosa_, qui correspond à _être sur point de faire quelque chose, s'apprêter à faire quelque chose._

Ces formes si utilise quand il s'agit d'une action qui se passera dans peu de temps (cioè tra pochissimo), alors on ne peut pas dire par exemple _sta per partire stasera_, seulement _sta per partire_, et ça implique "dans 1 minute ou 5 minutes."


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

(1) Peut-on utiliser la construction *"essere vicino a/di"* pour exprimer le futur proche en italien?

(2) Peut on dire : *"è in procinto di tentare qualcosa"*?

(3) Quelle est la diffèrence entre *"essere sul punto"* et *"essere in punto"*?

Par exemple: *essere in punto di morte /  essere sul punto di morire* ?

(4) Y-a-t'il une diffèrence entre *"essere sul punto di"* et *"essere al punto di"*?

Par exemple: *essere sul punto di arrivare* / *essere al punto di arrivare* ?

Naturellement je vois la grosse diffèrence entre *"essere al punto di arrivare"* et *"essere quasi al punto di arrivare"*


----------



## Necsus

BenVitale said:


> (1) Peut-on utiliser la construction *"essere vicino a/di"* pour exprimer le futur proche en italien?
> No, direi che si usa solo in costruzioni del tipo 'essere vicini a ottenere/raggiungere/conquistare'.
> 
> (2) Peut on dire : *"è in procinto di tentare qualcosa"*?
> Si può dire, ma direi che non si dice...
> 
> (3) Quelle est la diffèrence entre *"essere sul punto"* et *"essere in punto"*?
> Così d'istinto, che 'essere sul punto di' è seguito da un verbo all'infinito, e 'in punto di' da un sostantivo...
> Par exemple: *essere in punto di morte / essere sul punto di morire* ?
> 
> (4) Y-a-t'il une diffèrence entre *"essere sul punto di"* et *"essere al punto di"*?
> 
> Par exemple: *essere sul punto di arrivare* / *essere al punto di arrivare* ?
> 
> Naturellement je vois la grosse diffèrence entre *"essere al punto di arrivare"* et *"essere quasi al punto di arrivare"*


Se non mi sfugge qualche possibilità, 'essere *al* punto' si può usare solo seguito da sostantivi (pochi), e ha un significato ben diverso da 'essere *sul* punto di'+infinito: 'essere al punto di partenza'.


----------

